# Which AC game got you hooked?



## melly (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm curious to what AC game got u playing AC today!


----------



## Caleb (Jan 4, 2009)

gc version


----------



## SamXX (Jan 4, 2009)

Wild World as it's the first I played.
If I had of known about GC probably that but I hadn't and therefor didn't.


----------



## K.K. (Jan 4, 2009)

gc


----------



## melly (Jan 4, 2009)

Sweet, i got hooked when AC:GC came out and continued to WW and CF.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 4, 2009)

ACWW got me hooked, your right about hacking out of control, it seemed like everyone hacked WW.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

CF tbh.


----------



## melly (Jan 8, 2009)

AC:CG is winning! Seems like this one was the bestie :]


----------



## Erica (Jan 8, 2009)

Game cube.


----------



## Placktor (Jan 8, 2009)

wow original for n64 i got it from japan a while back


----------



## StbAn (Jan 8, 2009)

Mine was AC:GC because was my first experience, and obiously the music, features (there was a lot of features that aren't in CF), I just loved that game!


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 10, 2009)

Gamecube.


----------



## melly (Jan 10, 2009)

Yah gamecube was the best in my opinion, 
I still wonder why they took out that niffty Island, train, police station, dump and the fountain with a huge tree


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2009)

Definitely the GC game.It was a pretty hard to ignore game then.


----------



## Warbrain (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, thankyou poll for welcoming me as an AC n00b :]


----------



## melly (Jan 12, 2009)

Warbrain said:
			
		

> Yes, thankyou poll for welcoming me as an AC n00b :]


Glad to hear ur new to the AC series =D


----------



## Joe (Jan 12, 2009)

Wild World, & City Folk.

I never hacked on WW, It was confusing


----------



## mimzithegreat (Jan 12, 2009)

gamecube version


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 12, 2009)

for me it was the gamecube version... and every one after that!


----------



## SockHead (Jan 12, 2009)

Wild World was for me. Tredmile World got me hooked.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 12, 2009)

WW.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm just to good for all of you.. T-T


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 12, 2009)

nah it was WW, back when I games with crappy graphics got us all hooked.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jan 12, 2009)

ummm the original...whats CG???


----------



## Horus (Jan 12, 2009)

wtf there was an original before gc? (the forest one?)


----------



## Zachary (Jan 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> wtf there was an original before gc? (the forest one?)


It was N64 version from Japan. Animal Forest.

It was ported to GC and sent to US later.

Also, I started with playing WW, but I have played GC, and I have Wii version.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2009)

The N64 game is basically the same as the GameCube one and I know most if not all who voted for it haven't even played it before.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 13, 2009)

Wild World was my first Animal Crossing game, then Ctiy Folk, i hope to get the first AC  sometimes soon


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 13, 2009)

Wild World


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 13, 2009)

The gamecube one. In fact, I'll go play it Right now.


----------



## melly (Jan 13, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> The N64 game is basically the same as the GameCube one and I know most if not all who voted for it haven't even played it before.


 I just put it  up there becuase its still considered a AC game anyhows ^_^


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 14, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> The N64 game is basically the same as the GameCube one and I know most if not all who voted for it haven't even played it before.


I _did_ play it though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2009)

What got me hooked was the first game, the one for the Gamecube. I had one person who was very close  to making a model of the entire town, but I lost the memory card.... ;____;


----------



## Tree (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol, I like a few Animal Crossing Games.


----------



## melly (Jan 16, 2009)

I dunno y but the first AC games always had something heartwarming


----------



## muppetman (Jan 17, 2009)

I chose all because i was addicted to all but the one that got me into it was gamecube, i played the origeonal after gamecube, then i bought AC;WW and CF both on their release dates


----------



## PyroWolf (Jan 17, 2009)

game cube is called population:growing


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 17, 2009)

The first I ever played was WW. I'm glad I didn't get the gamecube version though since the events that took place in that game, I haven't seen yet so now I can now see them in CF.


----------



## lilshortay (Jan 17, 2009)

city folk!!!! but i played the game cube before ...


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 17, 2009)

The original obviously.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 17, 2009)

Ac on the GCN
I still have it to XD


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jan 20, 2009)

Actually I was extremely interested in Animal Crossing just by seeing what Japan had on the 64, so I bought the Game cube version as soon as it was released in the states, and was instantly hooked on it.


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 20, 2009)

Gamecube one

WHats Animal Crossing:CG?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

GC. The guy who sold it lied to me..


----------



## Awesome.Me (Jan 20, 2009)

I started playing Wild World in '05 and couldn't stop. Then City Folk came out, and I went crazy. I spent $63 bucks on the game (I wanted WiiSpeak) and then like $20 on the guide. :3 So Wild World got me started!


----------



## ACFan29 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wild World got me hooked. Even though I didn't hack my game, i played it for 2 and a half years before City Folk came out.


----------



## Collen (Jan 24, 2009)

game cube. best animal crossing game ever


----------



## genandnic (Jan 24, 2009)

The Gc version.


----------



## John102 (Jan 25, 2009)

the GC version got me hooked, but WW is the first one I bought


----------



## melly (Jan 25, 2009)

wow AC for gamecube sure got alota ppl hooked 
It has the highest vote so far


----------



## Wackii (Jan 25, 2009)

*Animal Crossing City Folk.... *Embarrassed**


----------



## melly (Jan 29, 2009)

Wackii said:
			
		

> *Animal Crossing City Folk.... *Embarrassed**


its okie! :gyroiddance: 
its nice to have new ppl around


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 29, 2009)

Animal crossing Game cube.....That was an awesome game


----------



## ACer (Jan 29, 2009)

Gamecube!


----------



## AnimalX-er (Jan 29, 2009)

gc


----------



## Noka (Jan 29, 2009)

Game cube of course~
NOSTALGIA = GREATNESS


----------



## Callum1064 (Jan 29, 2009)

Meh,
I'm a newb
AC LGTTC got me hooked


----------



## D Man 83 (Jan 29, 2009)

gc


----------



## AndyB (Jan 29, 2009)

Gamecube.
And I still have yet to get CF, or whatever the stupid Europe name is... why not just keep it the same.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

^__^ gamecube of course, the best one IMO.


----------



## lilshortay (Jan 29, 2009)

KINGDOM HEARTS! best game ever then animal crossing got me hooked


----------



## AndyB (Jan 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ^__^ gamecube of course, the best one IMO.


Hell yeah.
Couldn't get me off it for months after buying it.


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

lilshortay said:
			
		

> KINGDOM HEARTS! best game ever then animal crossing got me hooked


interesting  
I don't see a connection with kindom hearts and AC
hmmm  :r   sorry I got lost


----------



## Regan-Jenn (Feb 4, 2009)

Animal Crossing Gamecube! I played for about a year. But soon I got enough bells to upgrade my house. But then Jane found something and asked if it was mine. Out of ceriosity, I said yes. Then she took half my money. I was so mad. I just stopped playing.  :'( but then I picked it back up for about two months. Then Animal Crossing Wild World came out and I stopped once again. But over all ACGC got me hooked!


----------



## Dominic (Feb 5, 2009)

Wild world, At first i thought the game was a joke, but its fun


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 9, 2009)

ww for me but not the hackin part... i didnt even know about it cause i never had been on a forum and never had wifi so just the true aspect of the game... they should make a wiimake of the original and gc one that would be cool! i bet a lot of people would buy it. or wii motion pluss or whatever


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

Wild World was fun.. but... ACCF is the best.


----------



## Anna (Feb 9, 2009)

AC:WW then City Folk


----------



## Andrew (Feb 9, 2009)

AC:GC


----------



## Miranda (Feb 9, 2009)

City Folk, my first AC! I love it <3


----------



## Holycrumbs (Feb 9, 2009)

GCN. I haven't even heard of Animal Forsest (N64 version) untill a few weeks ago. But GC really got me into it. I only with they put the GC versions music into CF.


----------



## Stormy_Snowflake (Feb 19, 2009)

ACWW, since it was my first AC game. Not to mention my 2nd ever video game. XD


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 19, 2009)

The GameCube version had me hooked, especially the 5pm theme. Ahh, sweet elevator music! 

=3


----------



## The Phone Company (Mar 9, 2009)

GC. My first AC game. I love it to death.


----------



## Kiley (Mar 9, 2009)

GAME CUBE 
that one is better then all of them =)


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 9, 2009)

I didnt start playing AC until City Folk


----------



## mmmatlock (Jun 22, 2009)

ACGC got me hooked!


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 22, 2009)

GC is the one that I first got!


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 2, 2019)

Animal Crossing New Leaf got me Hooked! I love all the things you can do in it!


----------



## succulents (Sep 2, 2019)

New Leaf got me hooked back when it came out


----------



## seeds (Sep 2, 2019)

new leaf of course!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 2, 2019)

Wild World got me hooked a long time ago. I'm really glad my old best friend introduced the series to me. I remember watching her play it one day and then after that I decided to get the game too. Best day ever. ^_^


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 2, 2019)

I was hooked on Animal Crossing GameCube for a while, but then I didn't play any of the other games until New Leaf.  So I guess New Leaf is really the game that properly got me hooked back into the franchise.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 3, 2019)

Probably new leaf. I did play wild world but only with one of my IRL high school friends for a short while. We quit ACWW together to focus on WoW lol XD years later I got ACNL and got hooked on that after I found an online community for it! Having a community for animal crossing helped fuel my obsession definitely.


----------



## V I Z I O N (Sep 3, 2019)

Animal Crossing Wild World!!! I spent sooooo much time playing that game i was so obsessed. Didnt really like the gamecube version, but i played city folk for a while! its been years since i played city folk, but i just recently bought a 2ds like 2 weeks ago and have been playing new leaf ever since!


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 4, 2019)

For me, it's Wild World. It was the very first Animal Crossing game I've ever played and thanks to it, I became a fan of this franchise.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 4, 2019)

New Leaf I would think. I have played the other games, but not nearly as long or as early in their lifespan.


----------



## Ossiran (Sep 4, 2019)

I was hooked with the Gamecube game. Since then, I've played every game nearly every day for at least a full year since their launch. Few games can claim that with me.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 4, 2019)

New leaf was my first


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 5, 2019)

I think I will be the only one to say that the game that got me hooked onto Animal crossing was actually Animal crossing happy home designer! I bought a special edition of the new 3ds that happened to be an achhd one. It looked cute and had good reviews so I grabbed it in order to upgrade from my 2ds (and not long before that DSI lol) and I love achhd (especially from the perspective of someone who hadn't played any other animal crossing before to compare it to) I had heard of new leaf before because I used to play tomodachi life and rpgs (such as fire emblem). Long story short I bought acnl and loved it. But I have achhd to thank for me being hooked into the anima crossing series. Also bought wild world and love that to


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 5, 2019)

pocket camp.


----------



## Hat' (Sep 6, 2019)

Let's go to the City!
I played Wild World before but didn't really play it a lot.
Let's go to the City really got me hooked fast lmao. And I'm very glad because now I'm part of an amazing community!
I loooooved playing Let's go to the City whenever I could! (I don't even remember who bought me the game and why lol, because I never asked for it, so thank you, mom I suppose.)
I used to play so much on that game but for some obscure reason my town is so ugly. Like it's full of weeds (not surprising actually because I didn't care about removing them.) and even had multiple rafflesias over the time. My encyclopedia isn't even 10% complete and my museum is basically empty. I think I just spent my time visiting the City and Time Travelling to every sunday I could in hopes to partake in a flea market. I loved buying furniture from my villagers, apparently.


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 6, 2019)

The GameCube game is the one that really reeled me in. I saw it one day when visiting my best friend's house back when we were children. I was instantly hooked and got my own copy soon thereafter so that we could play together and visit each other's towns. I played a ton of that game and have good memories. New Leaf has a lot of great features that make it more desirable for me to play nowadays, but Animal Crossing back on the GameCube still has its own unique aspects and charm that set it apart and I'm very glad that I experienced it first.


----------



## Sylvia (Sep 7, 2019)

new leaf. Yikes. 

I remember seeing AC wii games as a kid, but having no interest in buying them.


----------



## Halony (Sep 7, 2019)

Wild World got me hooked. It was my very first AC game. I ended up playing every game released after that and I even picked up a copy of the GameCube version and a controller a couple years ago. I occasionally play it on my Wii, but I must say that it's not as nostalgic to me as it is for a lot of people on here.
I mainly play New Leaf now.


----------



## V I Z I O N (Sep 8, 2019)

Wild World was that GAME for me.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 8, 2019)

The Gamecube version. I was hoping the rest of the Animal Crossing games would be the same (or better), but, so far, the Gamecube had the most features, events and villagers. I liked how you could've played some old nes games on some of the nes furniture, but they removed that in the later versions and instead, you get puzzle league in new leaf. I liked how blathers had a lot more to say when you handed him an insect or fish to be donated to the museum. Now he's only a shell of his former self and he doesn't say much aside from how everything reminds him of when he was in his nest.  I liked how villagers were distinctly different and not all nice clones. I liked hiw sometimes a ball would appear randomly that villagers would kick around. I mis the dump where you could've find rare items sometimes to add to your catalog. The retail center just isn't the same, but having both would be nice. One for collecting; one for selling. Most of all I miss the wonderful music composition of the gcn Animal crossing. New Leaf has some good musics here and there, but nothing compared to Wild World or Forest 

The funnest aspect of New Leaf was collecting items and island tours. I've already collected mostly everything I really wanted and tours became repetitive. I wish there were more villagers at least and better dialogue. I wish mean characters weren't toned down. And I'd like if towns were bigger, giving you more to explore.  I can always tune out new leafs music with forest's music but I can't tune out poor dialogue or a tiny town with not much to do.


----------



## Lazaros (Sep 8, 2019)

definitely was wild world.

aside from it being my first animal crossing, i remember all the fond times i spend with a former friend of mine and my sister back in the day - esp after getting back home from a swimming trip and it got rainy, or when it was just a regular old sunday - we would spend all of our time playing together in each others towns and having fun. i recreated some of that "magic" with my sister right after new leaf came out - i remember the evenings during summer break we'd spend in one of our beds just fishing and catching bugs on the tropical island and having fun together!

sadly, as we've grown older and my sister sold her 3ds some years ago (and no one of us touches wild world anymore, let alone that i don't think i have a legit copy of it anymore), thinking and writing about those things just brings back some sort of nostalgia i can't quite grasp or ever re-live. i'm sad about that, but on the other hand, it's kind of the little things and the memories we make that count, don't they?


----------



## Beanz (Sep 8, 2019)

New Leaf, it was my first AC game and I was obsessed with it.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 9, 2019)

Wild World! It was the first one I played. In grades 7 and 8 I played it NON-STOP, and continued to play it frequently long after New Leaf came out! It's really special to me.


----------



## madmacedonia (Sep 9, 2019)

wild world was my first love


----------



## Speeny (Sep 9, 2019)

Wild World for me.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 16, 2019)

Wild World! Never heard of the series before then.


----------



## Jobie (Sep 17, 2019)

I first saw AC when my friend played it - I think on the game cube. I was hooked, but I didn't get it myself until New Leaf (as an adult with my own money lol).


----------



## katieofsweetpea (Sep 17, 2019)

animal crossing: new leaf got me hooked hahah  i started my first game last year!


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 18, 2019)

Animal Crossing on the Gamecube was my first.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 22, 2019)

It was Population Growing/the one for Gamecube. I got it for Christmas in 2003. I played it for several hours a day, sometimes well into the night if my parents weren't looking in on me.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 23, 2019)

I've never owned an animal crossing game until new leaf but I heard of it before new leaf from an ex-bf who was a huge fan of the GameCube one.


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 19, 2019)

New Leaf. It was actually the first Animal Crossing gave I ever played. Happy Home Designer and Pocket Camp are nowhere near as good. I hope Horizons can live up to my expectations. I am really hoping it is as good or better then New Leaf. I think the graphics a little strange. More like it looks like the older Animal Crossings. But I hope  what you can do is still going to be as good or better. I hope there is still a lot of clothes and furniture to collect too.


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 19, 2019)

ACNL.


----------



## carackobama (Oct 19, 2019)

Wild World <3


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 19, 2019)

Animal Crossing for the GameCube. My friend Hollie had it and I went to her house one night and watched her play. This is when I was about 11-12. Animal Crossing has been with me ever since.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 19, 2019)

AC Wild World.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 19, 2019)

new leaf~!


----------



## auroral (Oct 20, 2019)

Gamecube version! I obsessively played it for years, and it was the only version I'd played until about the time New Leaf came out! Around that time, I fiiiiiinally got City Folk, and while I still had fun with it, I just missed the Gamecube version! I think after NL, it's still my second fav title in the series, and def in my top 10 games of all time uwu


----------



## Sakura625 (Oct 21, 2019)

My first game was wild world and I played my fair share of city folk, but I got hooked on the series starting with new leaf


----------



## Kristen (Oct 26, 2019)

The Gamecube version. I remember really clearly how it even all started. My family rented two video games, one being a Charlie and the Chocolate Factory game, and Animal Crossing. My mom played Animal Crossing first (considering my parents are really into video games as well) and I played the Charlie and the Chocolate Factory game first. After we had both played the games for a while, my mom told me that Animal Crossing was a really good game and I needed to play it. So I decided to do so. I got absolutely hooked. I, unfortunately, lost my original town due to corrupt memory cards though. I don't even know how it happened because I have legitimate memory cards, and I've only heard of it happening with knock off memory cards. We ended up buying a used copy of the game and I played it all the time. When Wild World came out, I was so excited. I remember obsessively playing it whenever I had spare time. I still have that town to this day, and I still have Robin in it! In my copy, she had the name tag of a male villager which confused me. And of course, with City Folk and New Leaf, I played those a ton too. New Leaf is the one I'm most familiar with though, because it's been out for so long,, it's the most recent game, and I've had it since its release.

I've completely gone off on a good kind of rant here, so I'm sorry to anyone reading! I guess what I'm saying is that the Gamecube version is what started it, but every Animal Crossing game has helped continue my obsession with the series.


----------



## ivanfox13 (Nov 14, 2019)

Game Cube. First one and i was hooked completely. I thought it was so cool how the days changed in real time. There hadn't been a game like that before. All the holidays that coincided with current day straight up blew my 12 year old mind.


----------



## Corndoggy (Nov 15, 2019)

I really loved wild world when i first got it but i think after i played lets go to the city on the wii is when i got hooked, the wii version just brought so much calm and happiness, its still my favourite to play today and is so nice.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 15, 2019)

Definately Wild World way back in 2005. ^_^


----------

